
PenTesting Active Directory Environments (2016) - wolframio
https://blog.varonis.com/pen-testing-active-directory-environments-part-introduction-crackmapexec-powerview/
======
sk5t
Meh. This seems to be a thinly-veneer'd advertisement. Moreover I would
speculate the author knows relatively little about the general workings of
Active Directory, but perhaps is more familiar with mimikatz and the like.

------
longfeather
Shameless software plug

